# General > Recipes >  How to make a frappuccino

## pultneytooner

Frappuccino's are very expensive

I found a Recipe that works pretty darn well:

Recipe

    * 3/4 cup double-strength coffee, cold
    * 3 tablespoons granulated sugar
    * 1 cup low-fat milk
    * 2 cups ice



1. Make double-strength coffee by brewing with twice the coffee required by your coffee maker: That should be 2 tablespoons of ground coffee per each cup of coffee. Chill before using.

2. To make drink, combine all ingredients in a blender and blend on high speed until ice is crushed and drink is smooth. Pour into two 16-ounce glasses, and serve with a straw.

CARAMEL

For this version, add 3 tablespoons of caramel topping to the original recipe and prepare as described. Top each glass with whipped cream and drizzle additional caramel over the whipped cream.

MOCHA

For this version, add 3 tablespoons Hershey's chocolate syrup to the original recipe and prepare as described. Top each glass with whipped cream, if desired.

Regular Fat Free milk doesn't give the drink a good taste. Use whole or low fat. Choose good coffee, and if you can, get it freshly ground! Just made a batch of this, quite delicious. Haven't tried the Mocha yet, but need to as that is my favorite.
I have drinking jars to use, don't add ice, just put in the jar and leave in fridge till cool (cold!) then drink em on your way to work. This is a great summer morning drink, in winter I drink real coffee  ::

----------


## Buttercup

*Thanks for that recipe Pultneytooner, just made some and it's perfect. I've tried to make this on many occasions and could never get the taste quite right. Better stock up on the coffee, I can see us going through a lot more!*

----------


## pultneytooner

> *Thanks for that recipe Pultneytooner, just made some and it's perfect. I've tried to make this on many occasions and could never get the taste quite right. Better stock up on the coffee, I can see us going through a lot more!* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp...p=ZSYYYYYYAXGB


You are more than welcome, glad you liked it.

----------

